# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Κλωνοποίηση δίσκου

## elektronio

Καλημέρα στην παρέα,

Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να κλωνοποιήσω τον δίσκο C από το laptop μου σε εξωτερικό σκληρό USB drive.

Θέλω ο δίσκος (ο εξωτερικός) να γίνει bootable. Γίνεται σε εξωτερικό δίσκο;
Αν γίνεται πως γίνεται να γίνει bootable ο δίσκος;
Για την κλωνοποίηση βρήκα το EasyUS todo buckup free, το ξέρετε; έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο καλό;

Στην τελική θέλω ο εξωτερικός δίσκος να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει άμεσα αν πάθει κάτι ο εσωτερικός και να μπορώ να τον ξαναμεταφέρω σε έναν νέο εσωτερικό ώστε να μην χάσω το setup των προγραμμάτων και ταυτόχρονα θα παίρνω buckup τα αρχεία που δουλεύω με άλλη μέθοδο.

Πως το βλέπετε είναι εφικτό;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## georgeb1957

https://www.acronis.com/en-eu/lp/per...RoCxxUQAvD_BwE

----------


## aktis

To acronis μικρη εκδοση ειναι στα  δωρεαν software που εχουν οι εξωτερικοι WD , και ειναι πολύ ευκολο στη χρήση .
Κανονικα πρεπει να κανεις image μετα το setup , πριν αρχισεις να βαζεις μεσα δεδομενα και μεγαλώσει το μεγεθος .
Τα δεδομενα τα αντιγραφεις και με το χερι απο directory σε directory , αν εισαι οργανωμένος

----------


## selectronic

+1 για το Acronis που χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ εδώ και χρόνια (το "one-click backup" είναι τόσο βολικό), αλλά το "κόλπο" αυτό με τους δύο δίσκους δεν δουλεύει (τουλάχιστον 100%) πια *νομίζω*.

Είχα κι εγώ περασμένο λειτουργικό σε δεύτερο εσωτερικό δίσκο και μπορούσα να αλλάξω λειτουργικά αλλάζοντας το boot drive στο BIOS, αλλά την τελευταία φορά που το δοκίμασα (πρώτη φορά με Windows 7) μου έκανε κάτι νερά, κάτι για "take file ownership", κάτι δεν με άφηνε να πειράξω αρχεία στον "παλιό" boot σκληρό... Δεν θυμάμαι και καλά γιατί έχει περάσει καιρός.

*Μπορεί και απλώς εγω να μην ήξερα πως να το κάνω να παίξει με τα Win7*, αλλά το αναφέρω για το έχεις υπόψιν.

----------


## selectronic

> To acronis μικρη εκδοση ειναι στα  δωρεαν software που εχουν οι εξωτερικοι WD , και ειναι πολύ ευκολο στη χρήση .
> Κανονικα πρεπει να κανεις image μετα το setup , πριν αρχισεις να βαζεις μεσα δεδομενα και μεγαλώσει το μεγεθος .
> Τα δεδομενα τα αντιγραφεις και με το χερι απο directory σε directory , αν εισαι οργανωμένος



Για δεδομένα σε φακέλους το Toucan με βόλεψε, απλώς πρέπει να μάθεις πως λειτουργεί και να φτιάξεις τους "κανόνες" σου. Μετά όμως είναι πάλι ένα κουμπί υπόθεση: το πατάς και παίρνει backup τους folders που θες, με τις επιλογές που θες πχ αν ένα αρχείο είναι νεότερο από ότι στο backup, αντικατέστησε με το νεότερο, κτλ.

----------


## nestoras

+1 για το acronis.

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε εξωτερικο usb δισκο αλλα υποθετω οτι θα λειτουργει εξισου καλα.

Στη χειροτερη, βγαλε το δισκο απο τη θηκη του και συνεδεσε τον απευθεις στη μητρικη (θα κερδισεις και χρονο στην αντιγραφη).

----------


## elektronio

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,

Ο.Κ. για το acronics, έχει μαζέψει τις περισσότερες ψήφους!

Στο βασικό ερώτημα αν γίνεται bootable εξωτερικός δίσκος USB ξέρετε; (εννοείται ότι αν χρειαστεί θα αλλάξω την σειρά των drive στο BIOS).
Και πώς μεταφέρω το σύστημα; (παλιά το είχα ξανακάνει και με παίδεψε πολύ και πλέον δεν θυμάμαι πως)

O δίσκος είναι WD σειρά my passport 750Gb (είναι δηλαδή λίγο πιαλιός) αλλά έχει software να παίρνει backup μόνο τα νέα ή αλλαγμένα αρχεία.
Εγώ θέλω να πάρω μια εικόνα του δίσκου ώστε να μπορώ να επαναφέρω τα πάντα από προγράμματα σε περίπτωση καταστροφής του εσωτερικού και στη συνέχεια να επαναφέρω και τα αρχεία μου.

Από ένα άλλο WD δίσκο που είχα εμπειρία δεν ήταν εύκολο να τον ανοίξεις και να βάζεις βγάζεις τον δίσκο.

----------


## mtzag

Αμα ειναι ιδιοι οι δισκοι κανε το με dd

----------


## nick1974

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας,
> 
> Ο.Κ. για το acronics, έχει μαζέψει τις περισσότερες ψήφους!
> 
> Στο βασικό ερώτημα αν γίνεται bootable εξωτερικός δίσκος USB ξέρετε; (εννοείται ότι αν χρειαστεί θα αλλάξω την σειρά των drive στο BIOS).
> Και πώς μεταφέρω το σύστημα; (παλιά το είχα ξανακάνει και με παίδεψε πολύ και πλέον δεν θυμάμαι πως)
> 
> O δίσκος είναι WD σειρά my passport 750Gb (είναι δηλαδή λίγο πιαλιός) αλλά έχει software να παίρνει backup μόνο τα νέα ή αλλαγμένα αρχεία.
> Εγώ θέλω να πάρω μια εικόνα του δίσκου ώστε να μπορώ να επαναφέρω τα πάντα από προγράμματα σε περίπτωση καταστροφής του εσωτερικού και στη συνέχεια να επαναφέρω και τα αρχεία μου.
> ...




πριν αρκετα χρονια ειχα φτιαξει ενα τετοιο bootable windows usb stick (παει ισως μια 10ετια) εχοντας εμπειρια απο αντιστοιχα linux projects και να πω την αληθεια το χρησιμοποιησα 2-3 φορες και δε ξανασχοληθηκα γιατι ηταν ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥ αργο, στα ορια του εντελως δυσχρηστου. 
βεβαια με τα σημερινα δεδομενα και με usb3 ισως να ειναι λιγο καλυτερα τα πραματα, αλλα δεν παιρνω και ορκο.
τεσπα, εργαλειο για αυτη τη δουλεια ειναι αυτο https://www.easyuefi.com/wintousb/ δοκιμαζεις κι αν σε ικανοποιει η ταχυτητα αποκρισης εσυ θα το κρινεις.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως αν το θες για bu κι οχι για portable χρηση, κλωνοποιησε το C σου σε εναν ιδιο δισκο (εχει σημασια) και αν ποτε σου χρειαστει βγαζεις τον παλιο και βαζεις τον καινουργιο και λειτουργει απροβληματιστα.
Επισεις αν εχεις θεμα με software που κλειδωνει στο δισκο (ελαχιστα ειναι αλλα υπαρχουν), αν δεν παθει καποια φυσικη ζημια ο C μπορεις σε καποιο partition καποιου εσωτερικου η εξωτερικου η ακομα και απομακρυσμενου δισκου (οτι bu τεσπα χρησιμοποιεις) να εχεις ενα κλωνο του C και οταν χρειαστει να το επαναφερεις με ενα portable os (πχ καποια ευκολη portable διανομη linux η ακομα καλυτερα με καποιο dedicated εργαλειο οπως το gparted που κυκλοφορει και ως αυτονομη διανομη, η εργαλεια πιο γνωστα σε windows users οπως το acronis... η οποιο αλλο σε βολευει τεσπα απο τα αρκετα που κυκλοφορουν) ακομα και με απλο copy paste η d&d (μεθοδος η οποια ναι μεν ισως ειναι λιγο πιο αργη, αλλα  αποδεδειγμενα λειτουργει μια και εχω επαναφερει αρκετα λαπτοπ με αυτο τον τροπο ακομα και προσφατα).
Απο κει και περα υπαρχουν και πιο εξωτικες λυσεις εικονικοποιησης ενος φυσικου συστηματος οι οποιες προσωπικα μου φαινονται πιο φιλικες αλλα δε ξερω αν ασχολεισαι με εικονικες μηχανες κι αν εχεις καταλληλο hw που να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε κατι τετοιο. Αν εισαι οκ για κατι τετοιο το συζηταμε κι αυτο (με vmware εργαλεια γινεται)
btw, προσωπικα κλωνοποιησεις κανω με gparted   να τρεχει απο usb https://gparted.org/livecd.php σε δευτερο ssd τον οποιο καρφωνω σε κανονικη sata 3, κι επι πλεον εχω και εικονες για χρηση σε vm

btw ΑΝ -λεμε τωρα- εχεις καμια αδεια απο enterprise edition των windows -ναι οκ δε το πολυπιστευω, απλα ΑΝ μια στο εκατομμυριο- υπαρχει και το windows to go απ τη microsoft  https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/win...to-go-overview


γενικα ΑΝ το ζητουμενο ειναι portability και θες ντε και καλα κατι σε windows to usb η γνωμη μου ειναι φτιαξε εναν εξωτερικο ssd και ξεχνα τους μηχανικους και τα στικακια, οπου με usb3 /3.1 θεωρητικα θα εχεις πιο απροβληματιστη αποδοση.
Αν παλι θες portability και δε σε νοιαζει το λειτουργικο αλλα θες να χεις καποια πολυ συγκεκριμενα πραγματα μαζι σου και να τα τρεχεις και σε αλλους υπολογιστες, και εχεις καποιες γνωσεις linux η ορεξη για παιχνιδι και εκμαθηση, νομιζω αυτη ειναι λιγο καλυτερη περιπτωση αφου υπαρχουν διανομες τοσο ελαφριες που φορτωνουν ακομα και στη ram και τρεχουν ...με την ταχυτητα της σκεψης απροβληματιστα, αλλα για μεσο χρηστη βεβαια αυτη ειναι πολυ εξωτικη λυση και δεν κανει για τα παντα. Αν γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος ως προς το σκοπο που θες την χρηση απο εξωτερικη πηγη μπορουμε να βρουμε τι σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα.

----------


## elektronio

nick1974 

Νομίζω ότι περιέγραψα καλά αυτό που θέλω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω σαφέστερος. 

Αρχικά να πω ότι κάποια στιγμή δοκίμασα LINUX και έκτοτε δεν θέλω καμία σχέση μαζί του.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η φορητότητα. 
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το να παίξει ο δίσκος σε άλλο μηχάνημα (αυτό είναι ένα option που δεν θα με πείραζε αλλά άμεσα δεν με ενδιαφέρει).
Το μηχάνημα είναι laptop με 480Gb SSD, οπότε δεύτερος δίσκος μέσα μόνο αν βγάλω το DVD που είναι και BLUERAY κάτι που προσπαθώ να αποφύγω.
Προτιμώ τον εξωτερικό γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι λιγότερο ευάλωτος σε μια γενική καταστροφή του μηχανήματος.

Επειδή όταν καίγεται ένας δίσκος γυρνάς έτη φωτός πίσω (το έχω πάθει μια φορά με δίσκο SSD μάρκα OCZ)  και εκτός από το χάσιμο της δουλειάς μπαίνεις σε μια περιπέτεια να επαναφέρεις το στήσιμο του υπολογιστή στο σημείο που ήταν όταν κάηκε, θέλω μια λύση να μπορώ να επανέλθω με τον λιγότερο κόπο στο σημείο πριν την καταστροφή. 
Το απλό backup σου σώζει την δουλειά σου μόνο, ένα αντίγραφο κλώνος σώζει τα πάντα αλλά δεν γίνεται να παίρνεις κάθε λίγο κλώνο του δίσκου γιατί είναι αργή και βαρετή διαδικασία.
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να κρατήσω ένα κλώνο του δίσκου και να παίρνω συνέχεια αυτόματο backup την εργασία μου. Αυτό πιστεύω θα κάνει την επαναφορά σχετικά εύκολη. Η επόμενη σκέψη ήταν αυτός ο δίσκος να είναι bootable ώστε για όσο διάστημα θα κάνω να επαναφέρω το σύστημα να μπορώ να κάνω ότι χρειαστώ λειτουργώντας από τον εξωτερικό δίσκο.

Σχετικά με το να είναι ίδιος ο δίσκος για τον κλώνο με τον αρχικό θα προτιμούσα αν γίνεται να το αποφύγω γιατί έχω περίσσευμα μερικούς δίσκους από αναβαθμίσεις σε SSD και επιπλέον ένα εξωτερικό WD ελάχιστα δουλεμένο που τον θεωρώ αρκετά αξιόπιστο.

Συνοψίζοντας το ζητούμενο είναι να κάνω δύο partition στον εξωτερικό WD και να κρατήσω στο ένα τον κλώνο του C και στο άλλο backup των αρχείων της δουλειάς μου.
Κόλλησα μόνο στο (αν γίνεται) πως να κάνω bootable to partition με τον κλώνο του C.

----------


## nikosp

Εάν θέλεις περισσότερη ασφάλεια στα δεδομένα σου μπορείς και να ξαναγυρίσεις σε ένα σταθερό υπολογιστή με δυνατότητα raid δίσκων και να έχεις δύο δίσκους σε κατάσταση raid 0 η 1 η και συνδιασμού τους
Υπάρχουν υπολογισταί χωρίς να είναι πανάκριβοι που επιτρέπουν και το 'hot plug' σκληρού δίσκου σε περίπτωση βλάβης
Εάν εργάζεσαι επαγγεκματικά στην πληροφορική η και γενικά στο κομπιούτερ αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι μονόδρομος

----------


## FreeEnergy

+1 για το Acronis
Με το Acronis μπορείς να κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά που θέλεις. Όχι ακριβώς όπως το εξηγείς αλλά λίγο διαφορετικά. Δεν χρειάζεσαι bootable εξωτερικό δισκο με 2 partitions. Ένα δίσκο με ένα partition θες αρκετά μεγάλο να κρατήσει το mirror image ( προσοχή! Mirror image και όχι backup ή clone! ) και τα δεδομένα που θες. Αυτό το mirror image μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις μετά σε οποιονδήποτε δίσκο ανεξαρτήτος μεγέθους και εταιρείας φτάνει φυσικά να έχει το απαραίτητο μέγεθος για να το χωρέσει. Το πλεονέκτημα με το mirror image είναι ότι έχεις να διαχειριστείς ένα αρχείο μόνο και μάλιστα μπορείς να το ανανεώσεις αν κάποια στιγμή αλλάξεις κάτι στην εγκατάσταση του λειτουργικού, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνεις από την αρχή αντίγραφο. Incremental images λεγεται. Διαδοχικές εικόνες (...ότι να ναι μετάφραση). Απλά προσθέτει τις αλλαγές. Θα σου παίρνει λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο να επαναφέρεις το λειτουργικό αλλά γλιτώνεις από ένα σωρό φασαρία. Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι ένα mirror image υπολογιστή μεγέθους 120 GB κάνει 9 λεπτα κατά την επαναφορά σε υπολογιστές ( ήταν σε εργαστήριο σε σχολείο ) με Pentium Dual Core 2 και 4 GB RAM Seagate δίσκος. Όλα τα μηχανήματα ήταν πανομοιότυπα και έτσι απλά τρέχαμε το ίδο image σε όλα.
Λεπτομέριες για τα mirror images εδώ ( από την ίδια την Acronis ) https://www.acronis.com/en-us/articl...ring-software/

----------


## aktis

Απο τη στιγμη που ο δευτερος δισκος θα ειναι κλώνος , ειναι ιδιος με τον πρώτο , αρα αν ο πρωτος ειναι bootable θα είναι και αυτός ( δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει σε usb αλλά σε sata ) .
 Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι κανεις το image σε ενα αρχείο πρώτα πχ στον εξωτερικο σκληρό  , δοκιμάζεις restore σε εναν "καινούριο "  δίσκο ( οχι απαραίτητα ίδιο ) ,
 ρυθμιζεις το bios να ξεκινάει απο τον καινούριο και αν πάνε όλα καλά έχεις πετυχει την κλωνοποίηση

Εχει σημασία να ελεγξεις ( ειδικά αν δεν εχεις εμπειρία σε αντίστοιχες δουλειές )    οτι λειτουργει ο κλώνος , για να μη βρεθεις προ εκπλήξεων την κρίσιμη στιγμή   !

Η κλωνοποίηση για μενα εχει νόημα μονο στο λειτουργικό και άντε σε μερικά προγράμματα που είναι δύσκολα στο setup ,ώστε το αρχείο να είναι 10-50GB  και να γίνει αρχικά 
πριν ο δίσκος σερνεται . 
 Αμα ο δίσκος εχει μέσα προγράμματα εγκατεστημένα πριν 5 με 10 χρόνια ίσως καλύτερα είναι να γίνεi setup από την αρχή να ξανανοιώσει !

----------


## nick1974

Αφου λοιπον δε σε ενδιαφερει η φορητοτητα (φορητοτητα εννωουμε να μπορει να μπει και σε αλλα μηχανηματα on the go) τοτε απλα φτιαχνεις ενα partition οσο ο δισκος σου και τον κλωνοποιεις εκει μεσα ειτε με καποιο εργαλειο οπως το acronis ειτε με καποιο live offline εργαλειο με d&d ειτε βαζοντας τους μαζι σε ενα τριτο μηχανημα και d&d  οτι εχει μεσα ο δισκος (και οι 3 λυσεις κανουν ακριβως το ιδιο οποτε διαλεξε οτι σε βολευει, ιδιο χρονο θα παρει).
Τους εξωτερικους σκληρους (τους μηχανικους) μην τους θεωρεις ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αξιοοπιστους για οποιοδηποτε σοβαρο bu. Τους εχουμε απλα για χαζοχρηση portable και οχι για να σωσουμε κατι που μας ενδιαφει, αυτο ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως κατι δεδομενο και γι αυτη τη χρηση εχουν φτιαχτει και πανω σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει κανενας αντιλογος απο πουθενα.
Το dvd μπορεις να το αφαιρεσεις αφοβα, ετσι κι αλλιως πλεον δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα υπαρξης εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια, εκτος κι αν για καποιο λογο το χρειαζεσαι επειδη πραγματικα το χρησιμοποιεις (αν οντως δηλαδη το χρησιμοποιεις, οχι με τη λογικη "μηπως χρειαστει ποτε").
Ο δισκος ακοπμα και με απλο d&d μεταφερει τα παντα οποτε ειναι bootable εξ ορισμου.

Επισεις καλο ειναι να εχεις τουλαχιστο 2 δισκους, εναν ssd για προγραμματα και λειτουργικο και εναν δευτερο που μπορει να ειναι και hdd (και συνηθως με τα Tb που θελουμε τετοιος -τετοιοι- ειναι) για τα αρχεια σου και τη δουλεια σου.
Ο δευτερος δισκος πρεπει ανα τακτα διαστηματα (η και on line) να γινεται bu σε καποιον bu δισκο καλης ποιοτητας, ενω ο πρωτος δεν ειναι και τοσο σημαντικος, και αν παθει κατι δεν τρεχει και τιποτα, μερικες ωρες δουλεια ειναι, αλλα αν το βαριεσαι εννωειται δεν χανεις τιποτα να τον κλωνοποιεις καπου.







> Η κλωνοποίηση για μενα εχει νόημα μονο στο λειτουργικό και άντε σε μερικά προγράμματα που είναι δύσκολα στο setup ,ώστε το αρχείο να είναι 10-50GB και να γίνει αρχικά 
> πριν ο δίσκος σερνεται . 
> Αμα ο δίσκος εχει μέσα προγράμματα εγκατεστημένα πριν 5 με 10 χρόνια ίσως καλύτερα είναι να γίνεi setup από την αρχή να ξανανοιώσει !



Χρηστο αυτο ειναι μεγαλο θεμα, τεχνικα βεβαια εχεις απολυτο δικιο αλλα μην κρινεις εξ ιδιων (οχι πως δεν κανω το ιδιο παμπολλες φορες).
Οι power users εννωειται δε χρειαζονται καν αυτη την πληροφορια, κι ειδικα οι πιο παλιοι (απο εποχες που καθε εγγραφη στη registry μετραγε) δεν εχουν κανενα θεμα με το φορματ, αλλα οι κοινοι χρηστες το βλεπουν σαν μια βαρετη ανουσια διαδικασια που δεν εχουν προβλημα να θυσιασουν μερικες επιδοσεις (που τους ειναι και αχρηστες συνηθως) προκειμενου να το γλυτωσουν. 
Τωρα παντως μου θυμησες την εποχη xp και πισω που ειχαμε ενα δισκο μονο για τα games και μολις παιζαμε ενα αμεσως καναμε φορματ για το επομενο για να μη μας στερουν οι εγγραφες ουτε ενα fps  :Lol:  ...μαυρες εποχες  :Tongue2:

----------


## Ste7ios

Μια χαρά είναι οι εξωτερικοί δίσκοι αρκεί να χρησιμοποιούν bridge & bus της προκοπής (όχι USB), και εννοείται προσέχουμε πως τους μεταφέρουμε... Σαν δίσκοι δεν έχουν καμία ιδιαιτερότητα, είναι ίδιοι και με τους εσωτερικούς που βάζουμε.

Backup στον ίδιο δίσκο που δουλεύουμε είναι single point of failure... Τα backup μας πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητα ακόμη και από τον ίδιο τον υπολογιστή, δηλ. ούτε καν 2ος εσωτερικός.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την εγγενή υποστηρίξη backup του λειτουγικού καθώς πάντα χρειάζεται να αποκτήσω κάποιο μεμονωμένο αρχείο. Στα επαγγελματικά άλλα πιο εξωτικά εργαλεία...

----------


## exop

με το Acronis πάντως, μπορείς, αν το bios το υποστηρίζει, να κάνεις και bootable ένα USB δίσκο

για το backup θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες:

κάνουμε σε ανεξάρτητο μέσο, που δεν θα είναι καν στον υπολογιστή
και, βέβαια, μην θεωρήσεις ποτέ οτι ο π.χ. εξωτερικός δίσκος με το backup δεν θα καταστραφεί - για οικιακή λύση είναι μάλλον αρκετός. 
Αν τα αρχεία είναι σημαντικά (φωτό από το μωρό π.χ. ή συγγενείς που δεν είναι εν ζωή) που δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τα ξαναβρείς ή να τα ξαναφτιάξεις, μην τα αφήσεις μόνο στον δίσκο του υπολογιστή και στον backup δίσκο. Έχεις αρκετές πιθανότητες να το "μετανοιώσεις"

----------


## Kernel Panic

Παλιότερα το είχα δοκιμάσει να κάνω τον εξωτερικό να δουλέψει σαν C, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι μου στραβονανε διάφορα και το παράτησα. 
 Πρακτική και εφαρμόσιμη πρόταση με κόστος έναν ssd, για την γρήγορη αποκατάσταση. 
Χωρίζεις τον ssd που δουλεύεις σε 2 partitions, στο ένα (100GB? για το C: ) βάζεις λειτουργικό και προγράμματα, στο άλλο τα data σου. Τον κλονοποιεις σε έναν ίδιο ssd. Για εξοικονόμηση χρόνου αποκατάστασης τον κάνεις εξωτερικό με ένα κουτάκι και κάνεις backup τα data σου σε αυτόν τον δίσκο. Στην αποφραδα κακή στιγμή αλλάζεις τους ssd.

----------


## nick1974

> Μια χαρά είναι οι εξωτερικοί δίσκοι* αρκεί να χρησιμοποιούν bridge & bus της προκοπής (όχι USB), και εννοείται προσέχουμε πως τους μεταφέρουμε*... Σαν δίσκοι δεν έχουν καμία ιδιαιτερότητα, είναι ίδιοι και με τους εσωτερικούς που βάζουμε.



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ, εννωειται μια θηκη κι ενας δισκος ειναι, αλλα επειδη το 99.999% των περιπτωσεων  μιλαμε για usb δισκους, και στην συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια μεταφερονται σε τσαντες δεξια κι αριστερα σε καμια περιπτωση δε προτεινονται για bu.
Δε μιλησα φυσικα για περιπτωσεις που χεις σε esata κι ενα disk stand δισκακια εξω απ το κουτι (καπως ετσι εχω ολοκληρο τον home file server μου, αλλα σ αυτη την περιπτωση δε τους λες καν εξωτερικους)

----------


## georgeb1957

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την εγγενή υποστηρίξη backup του λειτουγικού καθώς πάντα χρειάζεται να αποκτήσω κάποιο μεμονωμένο αρχείο




Και στο acronis υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα. Κάνεις "mount" μια αποθηκεύμενη εικόνα του δίσκου σου και η εικόνα εμφανίζεται στον Η.Υ. σαν ενας εικονικός δίσκος απο τον οποίο μπορείς να πάρεις όποιο αρχείο σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Ste7ios

Ναι μπορείς. Μπορεί να είναι και πολύ καλύτερο σε κάποια σημεία αλλά προτιμώ γενικά την απλότητα και έχω βαρεθεί να δίνω χρήματα σε κάτι τέτοια και σε updates τους...

Όπως είναι τώρα άλλωστε με βολεύει αφάνταστα και έχω και backups μέχρι και μισής ώρας πίσω...

----------


## exop

Εχμ..., αν έχεις έστω 1 δίσκο WD, δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις χρήματα σε κάτι τέτοια και σε updates τους.
Aκόμη και usb να είναι ο δίσκος, το acronis προσφέρει free version.

https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=119&&lang=en

----------

mikemtb (06-08-18), 

nick1974 (06-08-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Εχμ..., αν έχεις έστω 1 δίσκο WD, δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις χρήματα σε κάτι τέτοια και σε updates τους.
> Aκόμη και usb να είναι ο δίσκος, το acronis προσφέρει free version.
> 
> https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=119&&lang=en



Όντως το τραστ acronis και wd έχει βγάλει πολλά εργαλεία δωρεάν που στην τελική συμφέρουν τις τσέπες μας.
Βέβαια δε το κάνουν από αγάπη για τους πελάτες αλλά προσπαθούν να χτυπήσουν τους ανταγωνιστές της wd (στα όρια του αθέμιτου) αλλά όπως και να χει αξίζει να το εκμεταλευτουμε απολύοντας εργαλεία που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες κοστίζουν πανάκριβα. 
Δεν γνωριζα ότι μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις χωρίς να αγοράσεις δίσκο, αλλά μάλλον αν δει ότι δεν έχεις κάποιο wd δίσκο δεν λειτουργει.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## exop

ε ναι - πρέπει να "δει" 1 δίσκο WD (έστω usb) συνδεδεμένο για να εγκατασταθεί και να τρέξει

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ε ναι - πρέπει να "δει" 1 δίσκο WD (έστω usb) συνδεδεμένο για να εγκατασταθεί και να τρέξει



Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό ...διορθώνεται  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## exop

μάλλον δεν αξίζει καν τον κόπο να "διορθωνεται": 
παίρνεις με ~50Ε τον φθηνότερο usb (ή εσωτερικό αν έχεις θέση) και σου μένει και ο δίσκος
Aκόμη και κάποιος "ξεχασμένος" 40gb - 80gb με μια θήκη (~20Ε) αρκεί
Mετά λειτουργεί για κάθε δίσκο - samsung, seagate κ.λ.π.

----------


## FreeEnergy

> μάλλον δεν αξίζει καν τον κόπο να "διορθωνεται"



Το θέμα δεν είναι το κόστος! Θα ...ξεφύγουμε λίγο από αυτό που ζητά ο αρχικός νηματοθέτης αλλά θα το γράψω! Προφανώς η Acronis έχει βάλει κάποιο κομάτι κώδικα στο πρόγραμμά της για να "αναγνωρίζει" WD δίσκους. Αν αυτό μπορεί να ...παρακαμφθεί έχεις το πρόγραμμα για οποιονδήποτε δίσκο! Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό; Καθαρά και μόνο για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς! Αυτή είναι και η ουσία πίσω από τη λέξη hacker... Θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια κουβέντα για αυτή την τόσο παρεξηγημένη λέξη. Κάποια στιγμή θα ανοίξω ένα καινούργιο θέμα  :Smile:

----------


## exop

δεν ζητά αποκλειστικά wd δίσκους για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις δυνατότητες του - απλά θέλει να "δει" 1 δίσκο wd στο σύστημα για να εγκατασταθεί και να τρέξει. Από εκει και ύστερα, το χρησιμοποιείς για κάθε δίσκο.

να "δαπανήσεις" ώρες για reverse engineer ή/και δοκιμές με - ίσως - αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα είναι κάπως...χμ...χωρίς νόημα;

πάντα υπάρχουν sites με "τρόπους" που μπορείς να τρέξεις ακόμη και τα win χωρίς να τα αγοράσεις  :Wink:

----------


## FreeEnergy

Αν δεν υπάρχει συνδεμένος δίσκος WD δεν ξεκινά καν! Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο :p Ναι πειρατικό λογισμικό υπήρχε / υπάρχει / θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει. Για άλλο πράγμα γράφω όμως... Θα κάνω νέο νήμα. Αύριο κιόλας!

----------


## exop

μα...το έγραψα: απλά θέλει να "δει" 1 δίσκο wd στο σύστημα για να εγκατασταθεί και να τρέξει.





> Αν δεν υπάρχει συνδεμένος δίσκος WD δεν ξεκινά καν! Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο



το free εργαλείο στο δίνει με συγκεκριμένες προυποθέσεις, οπότε μάλλον είναι παραδεκτό.
Αν το έδινε με περιορισμό σε κάποια λειτουργία ή limitation όποιας μορφής (πέρα από την προυπόθεση για τον 1 δίσκο που θέλει να δει), τότε ναι θα ήταν απαράδεκτο.

----------


## elektronio

Άλλη μια ερώτηση,
μπορεί να γίνει κλώνος δίσκος μεγαλύτερος από τον δίσκο προορισμού εάν έχει περιεχόμενο λιγότερο σε μέγεθος από τον δίσκο προορισμού;

----------


## exop

ναι - αν τα data "χωράνε", ακόμη και από π.χ. 200gb δίσκο κάνεις κλώνο σε 100gb (σου "λέει" οτι θα κάνει shrink)
και, φυσικά, από π.χ. 100gb δίσκο κάνεις κλώνο σε 200gb (αν δεν επιλέξεις το expand, θα σου αφήσει αδιαμόρφωτα τα υπόλοιπα 100gb)

καλό είναι να υπολογίσεις χώρο για swap καθώς και κάποιο "αέρα", αλλιώς ο κλώνος δεν θα καταφέρει να bootαρει - σαν να αφήσεις π.χ. 10mb ελεύθερο χώρο σε boot δίσκο: θα "κρασάρει" και μάλλον δικαιολογημένα

----------


## nick1974

> μάλλον δεν αξίζει καν τον κόπο να "διορθωνεται": 
> παίρνεις με ~50Ε τον φθηνότερο usb (ή εσωτερικό αν έχεις θέση) και σου μένει και ο δίσκος
> Aκόμη και κάποιος "ξεχασμένος" 40gb - 80gb με μια θήκη (~20Ε) αρκεί
> Mετά λειτουργεί για κάθε δίσκο - samsung, seagate κ.λ.π.



Πολλα πραγματα απ αυτα που γραφονται στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ -και οχι μονο- "δεν αξιζουν" γιατι τα βρισκεις φθηνοτερα, αλλα το κανουμε  :Tongue2: 







> πάντα υπάρχουν sites με "τρόπους" που μπορείς να τρέξεις ακόμη και τα win χωρίς να τα αγοράσεις



νταξει ειδικα αν μιλαμε για windows10, πρεπει να ναι εντελως ασχετος καποιος (απ αυτους που βαζουν αγγελιες του στυλ "πωλειται pc πολυ καλο μοντελο 2017 χρωματος μαυρου"  :Lol: ) για να κανει τον οποιοδηποτε κοπο να τα βαλει σπασμενα...
Αφου μια χαρα τρεχουν ακομα κι αν δεν εχουν πληρωθει ποτε, και απλως βγαζουν μια μικρη σημειωση οτι δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθει, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ

----------


## elektronio

Ευχαριστώ Θανάση, βοηθάει πολύ αυτό.

----------


## nick1974

> Άλλη μια ερώτηση,
> μπορεί να γίνει κλώνος δίσκος μεγαλύτερος από τον δίσκο προορισμού εάν έχει περιεχόμενο λιγότερο σε μέγεθος από τον δίσκο προορισμού;



Ναι, εκτος αν εχεις προγραμματα που κλειδωνουν με το δισκο (αυτο το γραψα και πιο πανω... για καποιο λογο το γραψα. Βεβαια δεν τρεχουν ολοι aster control και τετοιου ειδους προγραμματα, αλλα οσοι τα τρεχουν πρεπει να κλωνοποιουν ολοιδιους δισκους)

----------


## exop

> Ναι, εκτος αν εχεις προγραμματα που κλειδωνουν με το δισκο (αυτο το  γραψα και πιο πανω... για καποιο λογο το γραψα. Βεβαια δεν τρεχουν ολοι  aster control και τετοιου ειδους προγραμματα, αλλα οσοι τα τρεχουν  πρεπει να κλωνοποιουν ολοιδιους δισκους)



ακόμη και έτσι, μάλλον δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα: cloning από 640gb σε 500gb δούλεψε με dongle για cad

----------


## nick1974

> ακόμη και έτσι, μάλλον δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα: cloning από 640gb σε 500gb δούλεψε με dongle για cad




αναλογα. Αλλα ναι, αλλα οχι.
Το aster control συγκεκριμενα ΔΕΝ... ενω σε ιδιο δισκο ετρεξε κανονικοτατα, οποτε εχει να κανει με το πως κλειδωσαν στο δισκο οι devs το εκαστοτε προγραμμα.
Βεβαια αυτα δεν αφορουν το 99% των χρηστων που τρεχουν απλως μια σειρα συμβατικα προγραμματα αλλα καποια πολυ συγκεκριμενα και με καποιες πολυ συγκεκριμενες αδειες

----------


## exop

> Πολλα πραγματα απ αυτα που γραφονται στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ -και οχι  μονο- "δεν αξιζουν" γιατι τα βρισκεις φθηνοτερα, αλλα το κανουμε



η γνώμη μου είναι οτι για το συγκεκριμένο απλά δεν αξίζει να αφιερώσεις ούτε μια ώρα.

το acronis θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις κυρίως για να κάνεις clone το boot δίσκο.
Αυτό συνεπάγεται οτι:
θα το στήσεις 1 φορά στο συγεκριμένο PC
θα το τρέξεις επίσης 1 φορά στο συγεκριμένο PC
αφού κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις που θέλεις (shrink, expand, clone κ/λ/π) αυτό θα bootάρει σε δικό του "περιβάλλον" για να έχει exclusive access στο boot drive (εκεί δεν χρειάζεται ο wd δίσκος)
αφού τελειώσει, δεν σε απασχολεί πια - έχεις τον κλώνο έτοιμο
οπότε μπορείς να το απεγκαταστήσεις.

Yπάρχουν πάντα και εντελώς free εργαλεία για να κάνεις clone (π.χ. clonezilla) αλλά το περιβάλλον ίσως φανεί "περίεργο" σε χρήστη win

συνεπώς θα είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να ξαναεφεύρεις τον τροχό και μάλλον δεν αξίζει ο κόπος.

----------


## nick1974

> η γνώμη μου είναι οτι για το συγκεκριμένο απλά δεν αξίζει να αφιερώσεις ούτε μια ώρα.
> 
> ....
> 
> συνεπώς θα είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να ξαναεφεύρεις τον τροχό και μάλλον δεν αξίζει ο κόπος.



Μα ακριβώς αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες είναι πως δεν έχει να κάνει με το αξίζει/δεν αξιζει, ούτε με το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα ή αν θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις ποτέ. Απλά είναι θέμα κουλτούρας και πρόκλησης.



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## exop

είναι, αλήθεια, πρόκληση να "παίξεις" με hex editor σε ένα exe για να βρείς το nop (πού "κλειδώνει") του utility;

θα προτιμούσα την "ταβανοθεραπεία" ή ένα καφέ με φίλους  :Tongue2:

----------


## Ste7ios

> Εχμ..., αν έχεις έστω 1 δίσκο WD, δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις χρήματα σε κάτι τέτοια και σε updates τους.
> Aκόμη και usb να είναι ο δίσκος, το acronis προσφέρει free version.
> 
> https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=119&&lang=en



Ναι, αν χρησιμοποιείς Windows. Εκτός αυτού όπως φαίνεται υπολείπεται δυνατοτήτων που εγώ χρειάζομαι. Κρυπτογράφηση, differential, incremental backups, scheduling όσο συχνά θες.... Για να τα έχεις πρέπει να κάνεις upgrade στην πλήρη έκδοση σύμφωνα με τη WD.

Απο την άλλη, στην προσωπική μου ζωή, δεν θέλω να ασχολούμαι καθόλου με αυτά. Θέλω αυτό που έχω.  Απλώς να συνδέω τον δίσκο και να έχω ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ αυτόματα το backup μου.

Δεν κάνει παπάδες όπως το Acronis, ούτε πάει σφαίρα (που δεν φαίνεται κιόλας στα differential με το FireWire), κάνει όμως ο,τι χρειάζεται για να ανακτήσεις το σύστημα σου ή να το μεταφέρεις σε καινούργιο...

----------


## exop

> Απο την άλλη, στην προσωπική μου ζωή, δεν θέλω να ασχολούμαι καθόλου με αυτά.



συμφωνώ απόλυτα

απλώς κάποιες φορές είναι "αναγκαίο κακό":
θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι γρήγορα και "dirty", το χρησιμοποιείς και τέλος





> Κρυπτογράφηση, differential, incremental backups, scheduling όσο συχνά θες



το βασικό του χαρακτηριστικό είναι να κάνεις clone: σε ~μισή ώρα έχεις ένα λειτουργικό αντίγραφο του boot δίσκου

----------


## nick1974

> είναι, αλήθεια, πρόκληση να "παίξεις" με hex editor σε ένα exe για να βρείς το nop (πού "κλειδώνει") του utility;
> 
> θα προτιμούσα την "ταβανοθεραπεία" ή ένα καφέ με φίλους



Κάντο χρησιμοποιοντας ένα πιο "ακατάλληλο" tool πχ την cheat engine που είναι ουσιαστικά binary editor για games 
Τώρα αν σου φαίνεται εντελώς "γατάκι" και δε σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να παίξεις πάλι όλα καλα
Ούτε εμένα με ψήνει ιδιεταιρα κάτι τέτοιο (συν ότι έχω 6 wd δισκάκια  οπότε μου είναι άχρηστο) αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι η όποια προσπάθεια είναι αχρηστη 
Αυτή η νοοτροπία είναι που εξελίσσει το είδος μας κι όχι η νοοτροπία του αγοραστή.


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## exop

με ενδιαφέρει (και η νοοτροπία υπάρχει) αλλιώς θα είχα άλλο αντικείμενο

ίσως με τα χρόνια (και τον διαθέσιμο ελεύθερο χρόνο που όλο και λιγοστεύει) να "χάνω" λίγο το κίνητρο

Υ.Γ. ποτέ η, όποια, προσπάθεια δεν είναι άχρηστη. πάντα κάτι μένει - δεν ήθελα να υποβαθμίσω την αξία της προσπάθειας με κανένα τρόπο - απλά μερικές φορές (όπως για το συγκεκριμένο clone utility) για μένα, προσωπικά, δεν έχει τόσο όφελος.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Άλλη μια ερώτηση,
> μπορεί να γίνει κλώνος δίσκος μεγαλύτερος από τον δίσκο προορισμού εάν έχει περιεχόμενο λιγότερο σε μέγεθος από τον δίσκο προορισμού;



Όπως αναφέρθηκε ήδη, υπάρχουν τρόποι να γίνει. 
Προσωπικά, αν δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι οι δίσκοι το αποφεύγω και αντί για κλωνοποίηση κάνω image.

----------

